# Worst Behavior



## KenpoSterre (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you ever seen a instructoract extremely inappropriately? A blackbelt the insulted the younger belts? what were some of the meanest, crulest, sexually wrong, rascist, sexist things you have ever seen a martial artist do? In your studio what rules do your instructors and students have to abide by?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 4, 2006)

At anouther school I saw the head instructor holding boards for a black belt tester. No big deal, right? Well the canidate was his son, his 8 year old son. The kid shouldn't be breaking, testing for black, or being tested by his dad. The dad took the boards from anouther student saying he was holding them wrong. Apartntly the right was is to alsmost break them before the student trys. 
But were did this question come from? every thing o.k. at your school? every thing o.k. with you?


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 4, 2006)

Everything is okay at my school, don't worry. Thanks for asking though. It meant alot to me. 

I was just wondering about meanest, crulest, sexually wrong, rascist, sexist, and inappropriate thing you have ever seen an instructor do and what code of ehtics your studio/dojo/dojang ahd to abide by. I have a simplified version and by no means is this exact but rather close to the concepts that my instructors follow.

1. Treat each other as you would like to be treated.

2. Remember they are your students and not your buddies.

3. No male instructor may teach a female under the age of 18 unless an other instructor, student, or parent is present.

4. Cleanliness is mandatory. This includes nails clipped, clean uniform, brushed teeth, clean body, clean feet and hands, and clean/brushed hair.

5. Show respect each other and do not physically or emtionally abuse a student.

There are three more rules but I forgot them.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

From The Encyclopedia of TaeKwon-Do, by Choi, Hong Hi.

From the students' side:
 *10 Parts of the Student/Instructor Relationship:  
*
*1)*  Never tire of learning.  A good student can learn anytime, anywhere.     
*2)*  A good student must be willing to sacrifice for his art and instructor.     
*3)*  Always set a good example for lower ranking students.     
*4)*  Always be loyal to your instructor.     
*5)*  If your instructor teaches you a technique, practice and attempt to utilize it.     

*6)*  Remember that a students conduct outside the dojang reflects on his instructor and school.     
*7)*  If a student adopts a technique from another gym and his instructor disapproves of it, the student must discard the technique.     

*8)*  Never be disrespectful to your instructor.  Though a student is allowed to disagree, the student must follow instructions first and discuss the matter later.     

*9)*  A student must always be eager to ask questions and to learn.     
*10)*  Never betray your instructors trust.


From the instructor's side:

*1)*  Never tire of teaching. A good instructor can teach      anywhere, anytime, and is always ready to answer questions.
*2)*  An instructor should be eager for his students to      surpass him; it is the ultimate compliment for an instructor. A student      should never be held back. If the instructor realizes his student has      developed beyond his teaching capabilities, the student should be sent to      a higher ranking instructor.
*3)  *An instructor must always set a good example for his      students and never attempt to defraud them
*4)  *The development of students should take precedence over      commercialism. Once an instructor becomes concerned with materialism, he      will lose the respect of his students.
*5)  *Instructors should teach scientifically and theoretically      to save time and energy.
*6)  *Instructors should help students develop good contacts      outside the club. It is an instructors responsibility to develop students      outside as well as inside the training hall.
*7)  *Students should be encouraged to visit other training      halls and study other techniques. Students who are forbidden to visit      other clubs are likely to become rebellious. There are two advantages for      allowing students to visit other gyms; not only is there the possibility      that a student may observe a technique that is ideally suited for him, but      be may also have a chance to learn by comparing his techniques to inferior      techniques.
*8)  *All students should be treated equally, there should be      no favorites. Students should always be scolded in private, never in front      of the class.
*9)  *If the instructor is not able to answer a students      question, he should not fabricate an answer, but admit he does not know      and attempt to find the answer as soon as possible. Too often a lower      degree black belt dispenses illogical answers to his students merely      because he is afraid of "losing face" because he does not know      the answer. Always be honest with students.
*10)  *Never betray a trust.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 4, 2006)

I know of one local TKD instructor who has, in the 20+ years I've known of him:

Dated a HS ex-gf of mine after we split up. She was ~15, he was in his late 20s.
Spin-kicked a man in the head who was so drunk he could barely stand, in front of two friends of mine. They both left his school shortly after.
Sparred too agressively with a white belt who later trained with me in the Bujinkan. He damaged his knee, and the guy was still having problems with it 15 years later.
I haven't heard anything about him lately, so maybe he did the world a favor and kicked off without reproducing.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 4, 2006)

My wifes instuctors would regale their students of tales of their "exploits".  Usually getting involved in bar brawls.  Then they would wonder why those same students would get into fights.  

Go figure,

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

I had a potential student come into my class years ago, and when I asked her about previous experience, she gave me the name of another facility in town.  When I asked how long ago she had left, and why, she told me that, in addition to being a student there, she had been a secretary, and had heard (and in one case witnessed) the senior instructor taking small children of both genders back into a close room, followed by abuse cases that were generally dismissed with undisclosed cash awards.  After calling the police following the event she witnessed, she found another job - both in disgust and in fear she'd be fired for reporting it.  That's probably the worst thing I've heard... it makes me nauseous thinking about it.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 4, 2006)

thats just gross and sick! the people of this world.  If you don'tmind me asking was it physicall or sexual abuse. I guess it doesn't matter becaue both of them are inappropriate. To think that thingsl ike this exist in society. Abusing children! I want to go over their and kick that guys butt!


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2006)

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 4, 2006)

I realize this may not necessarily be along what you were asking (about what instructors say and do), but some of the things that happen *to* instructors can be wrong.

I know of a few occasions when a black belt has taught at a school for a couple of years or so, only to be dismissed simply because a parent may dislike that instructor, even if all other parents like him/her and there were no other issues involved (such as performance, instruction, or character problems).  The parent who dislikes the instructor and prefers the other ones there simply had more money, and the school needed that money more than the instructor.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 4, 2006)

I used to be student of Prof. Gary Dill. I have a long list of bad behavior executed by him. The one that stands out the most was when he was testing a student for ist black sash. It was during the oral quiz portion.  The student had a bad case of nerves(with Dill feeds on) and drew a complete blank. This guy knew the answer and Dill knew it,so the Prof. asked him if he wanted to pass the test. He said "yes". Dill then retrieved a cape and made this guy run around the building for 15 minutes,wearing the cape and yelling " I am a moron!!"  with his wife and child watching.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 4, 2006)

I once was studying with a guy in judo.  Arrogance is not a big thing in Moo Sul Kwan, where my dad is a master.  Anyway we had a new whitebelt, they said they had prior experience, so the new student happens to be a 105lb 5'2 woman.

The instructor ends up in randori session with the new student and threw her as hard as he could.  He just beat up on her for no reason.  I mean, I was a brown belt, just a test away from dan and this guy felt he had to throw her harder than he did me or anyone else.


----------



## drummingman (Nov 3, 2006)

about 3 years ago i went to a jujitsu class to ask some questions of the teacher and to watch the class to see if i might want to study at the school.while the students where doing what the teacher had told them to do the teacher came over to me and says to me" let me show you what we are doing" or something like that.im thinking he is gonna just show me the technique in a smooth easy way,WRONG.he takes a hold of my wrist and pops it in a hard sharp manner causing me pain.after doing this he says to me "just put some ice on it.it will be fine".
my wrist hurt for like 2 or 3 months.
needless to say i never went back to the school.


----------



## FunkyDemon (Nov 3, 2006)

There was a situation at my old school that my ex-wife told me about.  I had already quit the school but it was a good confirmation for me leaving.  One of our friends had created a political comic strip for the University news paper.  One of the senior blackbelts took offense to it and in the next class in front of the whole class proceeded to berate and then expel the student from the class, all while the instructor stood by and said/did nothing.  

Since when do your students run your school?  Why allow something like this which is totally unrelated be brought up in the school at all?  I had enough with the pettiness in the school that I had already quit and moved on, but this situation would have caused me to leave.  Several other students did quit.  If this student had complained to the administration the instructor would probably no longer be welcome to hold classes at the university.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 3, 2006)

My Sensei told me of a student that quit some time before I started training. This person apperantly had a very high opinion of himself, concidering himself to be "God`s gift to Karate", as well as being somewhat of a racist. At his very first belt test he did an incorrect move in the Kata. This was not bad enough to make him fail, but instead of correcting it and carry on, he yelled out a curse, stepped over to the nearby wall and punched it hard enough to break his own hand. Thankfully he left the club soon after.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 3, 2006)

Instructor shows up late almost every class (at least 15-20 minutes), leaving me to teach w/ no notice (I'm not qualified for that yet).

Instructor decides to leave town w/out letting anyone know. One guy prepaid for 6 months, so this guy owes him $200. The guy stolen from is only 15 

Personally, I'm kind of glad he is gone. just ticked off at his behavior. On to bigger and better things


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 3, 2006)

at an open tournament, there was a senior black belt instructor trash-talking the opponents of his students and - seriously, i'm not joking here - called out a judge he disagreed with.  challenged him to a fight outside.

 my students had to see that.  i get mad just thinking about it.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 5, 2006)

The worst problem I've seen is Instructors who can't remember that they're still learning.


----------



## thetruth (Nov 6, 2006)

I know of an instructor who slept with about 10 or more of his students, many at the same time(not together).  Who stole from is students.  His students at one point paid up to $1000 for their blackbelt grading, $400 of that was for some flash certificates which were never made.  He threatened the life of a local instructor in front of the guys family.  Top guy this fella. That is just a sample of his behavior.


----------

